# Tessie's Story



## ~*Regina*~ (Apr 16, 2008)

Tessie was found outside on the highway at night, she was about 2 weeks old. One of the volunteers from the shelter actually saw her on the highway and brought her to the vet. Tessie was very thin, weak but of course put up a good fight, she hated people handling her. After a couple days at the vet she went with a foster family. They treated her for an ear infection and respitory infection. 
She was about 5 weeks old when I saw her on petfinder. When I went too see her, I knew she was the one . After all the paper work was filled out and they made sure I would be a good home she came home with me. I had to keep giving her meds for the respitory infetion for about a week.
I have never had a cat before so I really wasn't sure what to expect. She is the most loving, playful cat I have ever seen (I call her my little dog, lol). She plays fetch with her mouse, sits, rolls over and give paw. She also likes to go for car rides and look out the window.
Well, that is her story . I hope you enjoyed!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

My cat Sugar loves car rides & looking out the window too :lol:


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

She sounds like a lovely cat. How long have you had her now?

seashell


----------



## ~*Regina*~ (Apr 16, 2008)

Thank you 
I have had her for almost 4 years. She will turn 4 years in September.


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

Is that her in your avatar?

seashell


----------



## ~*Regina*~ (Apr 16, 2008)

Yes, I put her in a christmas stocking


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

That explains the look of sheer joy on her face. 8O 

She's very cute!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Black kitties are so smart! Sounds like a little survivor! Perfect first cat!


----------

